# Young Driver GTR-33 insurnace



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Looking for where I can get the best quotes for the follwing.

25, live in devon, GTR-33, stage 1 mods (ish) 350BHP

It's my Second car (third really) for weekend use so any advice on how to get a cheap quote would be grand. So far I'v tried A-Plan and am getting about 1750  but won't have car till March so time to get hunting


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Try...*

Tesco/Directline/Privilege - all should be reasonable but need a tracker!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah a tracker. Trackers are about £250 right ?? and then a monthly fee ??


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

*Tracker.....*

Nope!
Privilege said to me a tracker would only be about £300 (I never needed one on my Impreza so never looked into them until now). Booked my car to have the work done and surprise surprise.... £600 for the tracker and £120 annual fee.... Oh Plus £600 for the Cat 1 alarm on top of that!
Don't believe the insurance companies if they say they are that cheap. They Ain't!

Cheers.
Alex .


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ouch  T quote with A-Plan don't require me to have a tracker so might work out best in the end !!!! I theory my car should be safe down in Devon as most people won't know what it is


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

There was a bloke on Scoobynet fitting Active Type trackers for about £375 I think...

May be worth having a look!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, I decided to go safe with the fully active RAC jobby.... Think the price is pretty much set across the board and they are a big company. The place where I get my stuff done said they have tried a few different tracker companies over the years and they all went bust! Okay, maybe a bit of selling shpeil (?) in there but I'd rather pay more once, than fork out a couple of times if a little company did go t*ts up.

But like you both say, your probably slightly let off being in Devon rather than sunny North London...... 

Cheers .


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

A Plan are now quoting £2500  which seems a litle steep to me.

Car has, exhaust back box and front section but with origional CAT in place. Air filters, Blitz ECU, 18 Volks, and Suspension kit. Also a boost gage and few little plastic bits etc. What power should the car be ?? I was advised 350ish ??


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

im 25 with 5yrs no claims, r33 gtr vspec with tracker fitted and stored in garage.
I got quoted at around £2500 from about 10-15 companies and then finally only got one but for £1200 fully comp !!!!!!!

£1200 !! 

Privilege Insurance.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

R33 GTR, 22 years old. £1300 without ncb protector. (Tracker and Cat 1) 4 year ncb. Standard ....Tesco


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Strange, 

Im insured with A-plan, and I was 28 living in an average postcode 40miles from London and with simple mods, 27points and a ban I still only paid £1500 with full NCB and they insisted on a tracker and cat1.

I would add that £600 is too cheap for the fully active version of RACNavtrak so best you check what you paid for.

Tescos are meant to be cheap, but then I dont know how good they are come payout time and there are quite a few recommendations in the insurance section of this site.

J.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Tesco won't quote me without a licence plate, and as the car is stil at sea don't know what it is yet. . . bugger

Nevermind still got time to get it sorted. They said the only problem is that it's got and uprated EUC and my last car wasen't very powerfull (quick mind)


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Yes they will...*

...I've known people get insured with Tesco on VIN only...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ooooh, I'll give that one a try


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Lofty said:


> *R33 GTR, 22 years old. £1300 without ncb protector. (Tracker and Cat 1) 4 year ncb. Standard ....Tesco *


That's an awesome quote!

And there was me worrying about having to pay massive insurance costs when i get round to buying my Skyline.


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

tried Tesco..

they wouldnt touch me


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

They gave me the lowest quote so far but want me to fit a Tracker


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Right got A-Plan down to £2150 without a tracker which is less than Tesco. The buggers just don't like me having

Privilege have come in with £2006. I wanna get under £2000 and need if for the end of the week  

To be continued....


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Try Keith Micheals 0870 845 8888 they were good for me, or possibly Adrian Flux.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

will do thats 2 more for my list


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

www.elephant.co.uk

No tracker or alarm / immobiliser required

25 years old, 5 years ncb, held license for 8 years. Missus is 22 years old, 0 ncb and held license for 6 months (lol). Good post code and left on the street over night.

Putting a bird on the policy takes loads off and also saying both of you have access to another car takes a fair bit off.

Type of cover: Comprehensive
Manufacturer: NISSAN
Model: SKYLINE R33 GT-R 1995 (IMPORT)
Driver(s): Insured and spouse/partner
Years NCB: 5
Class of use: Social & Commuting
Policy Term: 12 months
Excesses: See below

This quote is valid until 6/06/04.


Insurance Premium: 750.00
Insurance Premium Tax: 37.50
Total: 787.50


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Take it that's an online quote....you wait till you try to add mods


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Nope, thats over the phone and they send you confirmation by email. You can do quotes for UK GTRs on the web but they wont do imports via it.

Mods dont add much to the premium, you can add them as you go through the quoting process (online - if your quoting for a UK car) to see how much more you will need to pay.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice one, shame they didn't like me  Most of the insurance companies were put off by my age and then the ECU ??? Flux however said to me on the phone to feel free to put more mod on her !!! the other were saying that the car was at the limit they would insure ? ? must say with my other cars Flux was also really good.


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

You're not the only one having probs!! LOL!! I was with Elephant on an import Supra Turbo until I killed it last month.

So with that, 1 SP30 and being 28 with 8 years no claims (protected) on an R33 GTR with mods, lowest is Tesco at 1700 quid  I've never paid more than 1k for insurance ever!! LOL! Supra was 840! (Elephant want 3650 to cover the GTR, had to find out how much for a laugh!!)

Still waiting on call backs from Tett Hamilton, Basildon Insurance, can't get through to Osbourne and that only leaves Keith Michaels and A-Plan......


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

My best quote was from Flux without a tracker, then it was Direct Line and then Privilege. Found most the reccomended ones would not even quote after I gave them some of the ones I'd already had.

What 205 you got by the way ?? great little cars


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Flux said they'd be over 2k  LOL!!

Insurance winds me up, theres no logic half the time!

My Pugs a Sorrento Green 205 1.9GTi 8v. Pretty much as peugeot intended bar a backbox, 57i and quickshift. Wicked fun to drive, gotta get the GTR insured so I can stop racking up the miles in it as its a 1990 with 74k miles.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I kept going back to Flux to get them to "price match" my made up new quotes  

The 205 sounds good, Mines the dark green with the full leather interia, however my 8v engine is running [email protected] the wheels but she is sitting on the drive cos I can't run her & the skyline


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Aha - the special edition? With the grey carpets too? Nice 
Mines got the green carpets and green fleck half leather seats - much prefer to the standard red  Also has the PAS rack nice and quick turn in, and the best PAS I've ever used, still loads of feel having had a non PAS before to compare it to 

142 @ wheels - nice, cams and tb's? I've decided to keep mine standard for future classic kind of thing. I still have the OEM airbox and backbox and gearshift to all go back on returning it to factory condition. I just couldn't drive a car without a fruity exhaust though  and the q/s was to stop having to row to change gear  Kept garaged (or was until I wrote the supra off and just using that while I searched for a GTR), and bring it out every other weekend just to keep her running nice. Shame it needs a new gearbox and valve stem oil seals! But got that in hand!


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

As for Flux, they couldn't even match my best real quote 

Looking like Tesco at 1700 all mods declared. Keith Michaels, Tett Hamilton, Footman James, A-Plan etc etc etc, no-one could get close.


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

just got a quot off a-plan for a r32 gtr with 17s , uprated suspension, intercooler exhaust and filters, and a boost controller but on std turbos. said it was about 350bhp which i think is about fair. said it would need a cat 1 which is fair enough. £1497 with a 500xs, 1393 with a 600xs or 1289 with a 750xs . thats with a good postcode ca3, garaged and limited milage less than 5000 for a 28year old with clean licence(touch wood ) protected full ncb and prevous car was a modded uk impreza which i'd had for almost 4 years. is that good, was'nt very impressed as the scoob was almost half that is it worth shpping around? do you recone i'll get it below a grand?
eddited to add that the car was valued at £9000

mike


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Well seems the Tesco quote was wrong, despite reading it back to her. Got very shirty with the guy on the phone and hung up. Went up to £2350 with a £750 excess 

Looks like Direct Line are gonna take it now, £2100 but thats with protected no claims and removing that will save nigh on £400, and since I've just had a fault claim no real point having it as another would stuff me anyway! That includes suspension, filters, exhaust, vented bonnet, wing mirrors, aftermarket wheels. Me 28, 8 years no claims, 1 SP30 sept last year 3points and 60, 1 fault claim 10k last month  , GU1 postcode. Thats on an R33 GTR.

I phoned a few that never bothered to get back to me, A-Plan being one of them


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Mines starting to sound like a bargain :-D


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

just been on elephant and got a quote for a 350bhp r33 gtr with all the bit i listed above and it was £1350ish went back and stuck my mum on the quote, and it droped down to £1135. £200+ saving for putting my mum on as a driver  . not that she would drive it

mike


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, Elephant were great for my Supra (except for not allowing boost controllers full stop) until I trashed it, I think they're a bit peeved at having to shell out a fair bit of money! 

Its a pain, all of a sudden your driving history means nothing, first ever accident my fault, and first time I've ever had to pay more than 1k for insurance. Oh well, hopefully it will come down a bit next year - and then I hit 30!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

ScoobyJawa, below is the engine spec if your interested. Yeah is the special edition, problem is can't keep that, me 306 and a Skyline but I have a really bad plan. Take the engine out the 205 and put a HDI unit in, get it to about 150ish bhp and then Bob's your uncle. Reason is I need a car for work and don't wanna be running around in a 205 getting 20MPG 

As for the insurance it's all hit and miss. You need to ring everyone as it so varied from person to person.....

K.S. FLAT TOP PISTONS MACHINED WITH VALVE RELIEFS
11.75 COMPRESSION RATIO
LIGHTENED FLYWHEEL WITH PINNED RING GEAR
SRD SUMP BAFFLE KIT
SRD FULLY GAS FLOWED HEAD WITH RESHAPED PRODUCTION VALVES
ARP RACE QUALITY ROD BOLTS
FULLY BALANCED INTERNALS
KENT PT27 SUPERSPORTS CAM
KENT RACE VALVE SPRINGS
45 DCOE WEBERS
36MM CHOKES
PIPERCROSS FILTERS
NGK BCR8ES SPARK PLUGS


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice spec  Would be a shame to do that to the 205 though


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I agree it would be, however with all the torque would still be quick. Just couldn't afford all that petrol and the engine isn't that easy to live with.

You go on the peugeot sport club forum ? ?


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, even my standard one isn't fun fun in traffic!!!

I used to use Peugeot Sport Club etc, now generally stay on http://www.205gtidrivers.com


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Got my insurance sorted no too via our company Norwich Union scheme. Although NU themselves don't, our scheme will insure an import Skyline with mods  Cost? £90 a month direct from my salary  And any driver with my permission is covered fully comp, full rac cover too


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's alright for some, I work for the NHs so no deals to be had here....

Oh well I hope it should be cheaper next year


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

kenan said:


> *Oh well I hope it should be cheaper next year *


My thoughts too, I don't acrue NCB on the policy so I'll have to re-insure outside of the scheme within two years or I'll lose it!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

oh bugger.....was told by A-Plan that in the second year they can get the price down, either that or I'll sell me misses


----------



## ScoobyJawa (Apr 24, 2003)

Sell her anyway and use the pug for work   (don't tell her I said that )


----------

